# Why go to HGVC on the big island at all?



## hockeybrain (Dec 30, 2015)

Why would anyone want to travel to HGVC on the big island?   You have a volcano to visit on the big island, but what else can you do on the big island that you can not do on Oahu?   If there are activities that you can do on Oahu or the big island, I assume close to Waikoloa or Kings Land or Bay Club, which are better / more enjoyable for what reasons on the big island?   I assume less people over all, so more of a private vacation.   If you like to golf perhaps, but if you are a beach goer, which one is closest to the beach (I assume Waikoloa because it is called beach resort - yet listed as a 15 minute walk on the website, ouch).    Anyway, want to visit the big island some time, but just am having a hard time figuring out why if you have to 1.  take a second flight and 2.   have a long walk to the beach and or have to take a shuttle on a schedule every time you want to go to the beach.


----------



## presley (Dec 30, 2015)

It depends on what you like. The big island is way more laid back than Oahu. I like them both.

On the big island, we like to visit the volcano, snorkel (it's better on the big island), visit coffee plantations, go to hilo, see akaka falls, look at wild animals, kick back and relax...

Oahu is great, but it is very busy and the HGVC area reminds me of a city that never sleeps. We like to go to the north shore and other areas that aren't near the resort. I guess that is also true with the HGVCs on the big island. 

The bummer on the big island is that it's a far drive to anything. We spend too much time in the car for being on a tropical island in the pacific.


----------



## GregT (Dec 30, 2015)

hockeybrain said:


> Why would anyone want to travel to HGVC on the big island?   You have a volcano to visit on the big island, but what else can you do on the big island that you can not do on Oahu?   If there are activities that you can do on Oahu or the big island, I assume close to Waikoloa or Kings Land or Bay Club, which are better / more enjoyable for what reasons on the big island?   I assume less people over all, so more of a private vacation.   If you like to golf perhaps, but if you are a beach goer, which one is closest to the beach (I assume Waikoloa because it is called beach resort - yet listed as a 15 minute walk on the website, ouch).    Anyway, want to visit the big island some time, but just am having a hard time figuring out why if you have to 1.  take a second flight and 2.   have a long walk to the beach and or have to take a shuttle on a schedule every time you want to go to the beach.



They both rock.  We think that Hapuna Beach is one of the best beaches in all of the Hawaiian islands.  We love the Hilton Waikoloa Village pool system and lagoon.   There is really good golfing on Big Island and it is much more laid back than Honolulu.

But there are many things to like about Oahu too, so I don't dispute your underlying question.  Part of it is reservation access.  I was able to book into Kings Land in February about 5 months out when my original January Oahu plans canceled.  So I was really looking forward to going to Oahu, and now I'm really looking forward to going to Big Island.

And I am excited for Maui in June!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 30, 2015)

You are right, just keep going to Oahu and leave the BI for us.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontilt (Dec 30, 2015)

hockeybrain said:


> Why would anyone want to travel to HGVC on the big island?   You have a volcano to visit on the big island, but what else can you do on the big island that you can not do on Oahu?   If there are activities that you can do on Oahu or the big island, I assume close to Waikoloa or Kings Land or Bay Club, which are better / more enjoyable for what reasons on the big island?   I assume less people over all, so more of a private vacation.   If you like to golf perhaps, but if you are a beach goer, which one is closest to the beach (I assume Waikoloa because it is called beach resort - yet listed as a 15 minute walk on the website, ouch).    Anyway, want to visit the big island some time, but just am having a hard time figuring out why if you have to 1.  take a second flight and 2.   have a long walk to the beach and or have to take a shuttle on a schedule every time you want to go to the beach.



As others have mentioned the Big Island is way more laid back than Oahu -- especially Waikiki.  The western part of Oahu is less overrun than Big Island though.  In terms of beaches, A-Bay is right next to the Waikoloa developments and a great beach with a wonderful bar/grill on the edge of the beach where you can catch sunsets.  Hapuna beach is also great and there's a lot more nature to see on the Big Island IMO -- wildlife as well as whale watching.  Downtown Kona has a much different feel / vibe than Oahu.  Oahu has more dining out options, but Big Island is still good.  

Hope that helps,
H


----------



## taterhed (Dec 30, 2015)

GregT said:


> They both rock.  We think that Hapuna Beach is one of the best beaches in all of the Hawaiian islands.  We love the Hilton Waikoloa Village pool system and lagoon.   There is really good golfing on Big Island and it is much more laid back than Honolulu.
> 
> But there are many things to like about Oahu too, so I don't dispute your underlying question.  Part of it is reservation access.  I was able to book into Kings Land in February about 5 months out when my original January Oahu plans canceled.  So I was really looking forward to going to Oahu, and now I'm really looking forward to going to Big Island.
> 
> ...




Easy there Greg.  You're giving me a serious case of Vacation envy....


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 30, 2015)

I love Oahu but only for a few days.

The streets are like being on a Tokyo subway. It's fun but gets old after a while.

The Big Island is gorgeous and laid back. Plus you can catch a marlin if you're lucky. ( I wasn't).


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2015)

I look at it from the other end of the spectrum:  Why would you ever go to Oahu, if you could go to another island - any island.  

Disclaimer:  We have been to Oahu once and enjoyed the historical things, but once was enough.


----------



## hgvcowner9 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Big island is beautiful!*

My husband loved the resort in Big island - compared to the one in Oahu. He said it felt like private resort and it really was. Very relaxing and surrounding was beautiful. So you know, everyone is different in terms of liking. :


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 30, 2015)

hockeybrain said:


> Anyway, want to visit the big island some time, but just am having a hard time figuring out why if you have...



Some things you just have to experience to understand.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 30, 2015)

If the only reason you go to Oahu is for Waikiki Beach, then you'll be very disappointed with the Big Island.

I suggest picking up a copy of Hawaii The Big Island Revealed, to give you an idea of what's available on the Big Island, right down to the mile markers. 

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/hawaii-the-big-island-revealed/guidebook-app/


We like the Big Island, which is why I have reservations for a 2-BDRM, for 2 weeks, in Waikoloa Village, at Kings Land and Kohala Suites. Going to add a 3rd week.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 30, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> If the only reason you go to Oahu is for Waikiki Beach, then you'll be very disappointed with the Big Island.



I went to the Big Island once -- and that was enough for me. The quote above got me to wondering. I'm a person who loves Oahu and the Big Island is at the bottom of my list. If I really wanted to go to Hawaii and BI was the only thing available, I 'might' go.

When a person really likes Oahu, like I do, does that mean they will put BI on bottom of list in order or preference? (Truth be told, I still love Maui the best, although Kauai is a close second.)


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 30, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> I went to the Big Island once -- and that was enough for me. The quote above got me to wondering. I'm a person who loves Oahu and the Big Island is at the bottom of my list. If I really wanted to go to Hawaii and BI was the only thing available, I 'might' go.
> 
> When a person really likes Oahu, like I do, does that mean they will put BI on bottom of list in order or preference? (Truth be told, I still love Maui the best, although Kauai is a close second.)


I think if you like big cities and crowds then Oahu will appeal more than BI.

My first trip to Hawaii was Kona because a coworker owned a condo there, it defined the experience for me with every subsequent visit to the other islands.  

Waikiki beach is boring for me, too many people and no good snorkeling.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 30, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> I went to the Big Island once -- and that was enough for me. The quote above got me to wondering. I'm a person who loves Oahu and the Big Island is at the bottom of my list. If I really wanted to go to Hawaii and BI was the only thing available, I 'might' go.
> 
> When a person really likes Oahu (to be fair, I stated "Waikiki Beach", not Oahu, because people that go strictly for "Waikiki Beach" aren't interested in the rest of Oahu or any of the other islands, they only want the beach, which is why I stated that "Waikiki Beach" people would be disappointed in the BI. BTW, we're not beach people), like I do, does that mean they will put BI on bottom of list in order or preference? (Truth be told, I still love Maui the best, although Kauai is a close second.)


Asking the wrong person.  We're so disappointed with the Big Island that we're going there to look at land to buy, to build a house on. I could live on any of the 4 major islands, but the wife really likes the diversity of the Big Island and I'm OK with that.  Plus the Big Island offers the best Real Estate prices.  We're looking at land in Kona and Waikoloa Village.

Anybody watch the HGTV program Building Hawaii, which is/was filmed in Kona?

http://www.hgtv.com/shows/building-hawaii


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Dec 30, 2015)

What can you do on the BI that you can't on Oahu?

See the big telescopes.

See black sand and green sand beaches.

Drive up a mountain along fragrant redwood trees.

See cows placidly grazing in paradise.

Be alone on a nice beach.

Enjoy volcanically heated natural pools.

See where Kona coffee is actually grown.

And, finally, and most important to me. . .

Go on Hawaiin time. . . Just let the peace sink in. . .


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> What can you do on the BI that you can't on Oahu?
> 
> Be alone on a nice beach.
> Go on Hawaiian time. . . Just let the peace sink in. . .



*Sush!*... Any more of that, and you won't have any peace or alone-time.
For me, it's been ~12 years (being from the East Coast), but I have fond memories.
.
.


----------



## jestme (Dec 30, 2015)

It is really all about what you are looking for on vacation. I live in a quiet, cottage town on a lake, with lots of nature, only three restaurants, two traffic lights, and "rush minute". at 5:01PM. That is where I decided to live 48 weeks of my life per year. I don't live in a bustling metropolis that I am trying to escape from every chance I can get. I don't need to go to Hawaii to get what I already have at home. For me, when I go on vacation, I want the opposite of what I have at home, so I love Oahu, and Waikiki. Busy, many restaurants, nightlife, new people to meet, talk to, etc.


----------



## onenotesamba (Dec 30, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> If the only reason you go to Oahu is for Waikiki Beach, then you'll be very disappointed with the Big Island.
> 
> I suggest picking up a copy of Hawaii The Big Island Revealed, to give you an idea of what's available on the Big Island, right down to the mile markers.
> 
> ...



No way!  I was looking for a book to buy my spouse as a Christmas present to plan for our Kings Land visit in August, and after agonizing over it, that's the book I chose.

Glad to see I chose well!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> You are right, just keep going to Oahu and leave the BI for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Sounds good to me. 

Next trip will be in April, two weeks at the Kohala Suites.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2015)

Comparing the four main Hawaiian Islands to each other is a pointless exercise.  They each have their good and bad points. Going to one and thinking you've seen them all is just silly. They each need to be experienced, so they can show you first hand why that is the best place in Hawaii to spend your time. Dismissing any of them as not worth your time is also doing a huge disservice to the wonderful things to be found there.

But then again, as someone's signature on Tug says, "If you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui." 

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 30, 2015)

*The question for us Car or No Car?*



SmithOp said:


> You are right, just keep going to Oahu and leave the BI for us.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



I going to express the opposite, Go to Big Island and leave Oahu for us.

I have said it before and I will say it again.  If you must have a car on vacation why stay in Waikiki with all the traffic, parking problems, parking costs and car rental costs. We stay in Waikiki for a long time without a car. We usually rent a car for one day to go to the North Shore and other areas that are not readily available without a car.  We can walk to most things in Waikiki and even to the museum and downtown.  The bus service is great around town if we don't want to walk or don't want to walk back at night from downtown.  As seniors you can ride the bus for $1 with a free transfer.  

We have been to Big Island, as well as all 6 islands you can go to and they all are great.  We look forward to going back to them all.  However, Honolulu is the only place you can stay comfortably and do many things without a car.  If we had to have a car I would rather go to Big Island than Oahu.


----------



## hurnik (Dec 30, 2015)

I think, for me, the question is:
If you own HGVC, why go to the Big Island (although they don't have Maui yet) vs the BI in general


The HGVC locations are all in Waikaloa and it's probably a 40 min drive (or did they finish both lanes finally?) from there to Kona.

It's not so much that there's not stuff to do on the BI, it's that the HGVC locations are not exactly "close" to any of them.  Waikaloa has nice beaches, but the wind really picks up by like 10:30-11 so the ocean isn't very swimmable, IMO.

I'd rather exchange into RCI/II and stay in Kona (not sure if there's anything in Hilo).


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Dec 30, 2015)

Dont forget the fishing is significantly better out of Kona. 


Can we just go to the beach now...please!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 31, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> You are right, just keep going to Oahu and leave the BI for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



I  love the Big Island and I hate the crowds on Oahu and Maui.  

I am a diver and there is much better scuba diving on BI too.  I love the volcano and the scenery and the fact that you can go to a more remote beach and sometimes have it to yourself.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 31, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> I  love the Big Island and I hate the crowds on Oahu and Maui.
> 
> I am a diver and there is much better scuba diving on BI too.  I love the volcano and the scenery and the fact that you can go to a more remote beach and sometimes have it to yourself.



I've got almost that exact experience. I went to the beach where the nice hotel is (Makena?)

I had my fins with me and was bodysurfing in near perfect (and powerful!) surf. I young Hawaiian man swam out with his fins and we bodysurfed together. We talked the whole time in the waves and we were the only two out there.

I showed him my classic, old-school Churchill fins. He said my dad has some of those! He said we were both Watermen and that's what really mattered.

I was mighty proud and beat up at the end of the session. A three foot wave in Hawaii pummels you way more than a three foot wave in San Diego.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 31, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am a diver and there is much better scuba diving on BI too.  I love the volcano and the scenery and the fact that you can go to a more remote beach and sometimes have it to yourself.


It's nice to hear that there is good SCUBA diving on the Big Island, I wasn't expecting much. Other than the nite Manta Ray SCUBA dive, what do you recommend? Any good shark dives?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2015)

Because the Big Island is the newest island, and still growing, it has a lot of areas where the coastline is primarily lava rock, which hasn't broken down into sand yet, which results in far superior water clarity.


----------



## michaeltg (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry, error in posting.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2016)

hockeybrain said:


> Why would anyone want to travel to HGVC on the big island?   You have a volcano to visit on the big island, but what else can you do on the big island that you can not do on Oahu?   If there are activities that you can do on Oahu or the big island, I assume close to Waikoloa or Kings Land or Bay Club, which are better / more enjoyable for what reasons on the big island?   I assume less people over all, so more of a private vacation.   If you like to golf perhaps, but if you are a beach goer, which one is closest to the beach (I assume Waikoloa because it is called beach resort - yet listed as a 15 minute walk on the website, ouch).    Anyway, want to visit the big island some time, but just am having a hard time figuring out why if you have to 1.  take a second flight and 2.   have a long walk to the beach and or have to take a shuttle on a schedule every time you want to go to the beach.



None of the HGVC resorts are near the ocean. Only the Hilton hotel is oceanfront (not beachfront) - see map below.

If your preference is a beachfront resort then the Hilton timeshares on the Big Island is not what you want to do on a regular basis but it's definitely worth a visit. For our last two visits to the Big Island, we extended our Oahu & Maui stays with a few nights on the Big Island which works out best for us.

Similiar to HHV, Hilton Waikoloa Village is a destination resort - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/
The Hilton Hawaiian Village pools and lagoon on Oahu are small in comparison to what is available at Kings land and Hilton Waikoloa Village. 
See my 2013 thread
2013 Hilton Waikoloa Village Pools & Lagoon photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194066
2013 HGVC Kings' Land photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194310

Hilton has a complimentary shuttle service that will take you to Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort and the two area shops (Queens' MarketPlace and Kings' Shops). The shuttle service reminds me of being on property at DisneyWorld or Atlantis where you have the option of using the shuttle service to get you around the immediate area.

Here's the link to the Waikoloa Beach Resort Area. It covers dining, shopping and local activities - http://waikoloabeachresort.com/index.php/
Hilton Waikoloa Village Activities Calendar - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/assets/files/resort-activities/ActivityCalendar.pdf
HGVC Kings' Land Activites Calendar - http://www.stayhgv.com/Hawaii/KingsLand/doc/KOAKLguide.jpeg

Websites for Big Island Activities
Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort offers an interactive map with locations of beaches and sites to see - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/hawaii-island-guide/interactive-island-map
Big Island by Neighborhood from the official Tourism website - http://www.gohawaii.com/en/big-island/regions-neighborhoods/
Tripadvisor's Top Things to Do in Island of Hawaii - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g29217-Activities-Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html

There are lots of old threads on TUG on where to stay and what to see & do.
Here are some examples:
What to do/where to stay in Big Island for 3 days - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204651
HGVC Resort comparison - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1536435&postcount=6
Renting a car and exploring - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206943
Looking for suggestions on Big Island itinerary and HGVC Waikoloa - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165986
Big Island: Volcano House or Kilahuea Lodge? -   http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221057


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 1, 2016)

Best Shore Dive ever is in a place right near Place of Refuge National park.  South of Kona.  There is a place called TWO STEP, just google it for directions.  Best and easiest shore dive in the US in my opinion.  Some Parking available but busy at times. We have done shore dives at several other locations.  Get a map from the local dive shop or google dive sites online.

Here is one such site.
http://www.tropicalsnorkeling.com/snorkeling-two-steps.html

We have also done some dives with operators out of the Marina in Kona. 

See some sharks now and then, but not a lot. 

Manta Dive is awesome.

We always get a car in Big Island, try to get 4 WD and SUV to get to more remote beaches and haul gear.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 2, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Best Shore Dive ever is in a place right near Place of Refuge National park.  ...
> 
> Here is one such site.
> http://www.tropicalsnorkeling.com/snorkeling-two-steps.html
> ...


Thanks Sandy. 

Started google searching for SCUBA Dive Master/shops in the areas that you mentioned.  Looks promising. 

Another reason to get off the beaches at Waikiki and go to the Big Island. 

Here's another:

http://www.bigislanddivers.com/MantaDive.html

http://www.mantaraydiveshawaii.com/adventures/manta-rays-dive-snorkel/


But, I have to mention that we luv going to the Kona Brewing Company, to eat at the outdoors restaurant (kalua pork) and drink the Koko Brown Ale/beer, which you can't find on Waikiki Beach.

http://konabrewingco.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/09/KON_2015-Menu-Update_Kona-Food_Web.pdf


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> But, I have to mention that we luv going to the Kona Brewing Company, to eat at the outdoors restaurant (kalua pork) and drink the Koko Brown Ale/beer, which you can't find on Waikiki Beach.
> 
> http://konabrewingco.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/09/KON_2015-Menu-Update_Kona-Food_Web.pdf



We loved the Kona Brewing company too. Ate there twice during our last stay 
My 2013 tripadvisor review with photos - link

Try the Yardhouse, the next time you're in Waikiki  (indoor/outdoor seating, pork and Koko Brown) - http://www.yardhouse.com/locations/hi/honolulu/waikiki-waikiki-beach-walk/8316


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 2, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> We loved the Kona Brewing company too. Ate there twice during our last stay
> My 2013 tripadvisor review with photos - link
> 
> Try the Yardhouse, the next time you're in Waikiki  (indoor/outdoor seating, pork and Koko Brown) - http://www.yardhouse.com/locations/hi/honolulu/waikiki-waikiki-beach-walk/8316



If your ever in Las Vegas, we have the Yard House in 3 locations.  Big selection of beer. Very popular place with long waiting lines.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> If your ever in Las Vegas, we have the Yard House in 3 locations.  Big selection of beer. Very popular place with long waiting lines.



Sadly the closest one to me in NJ is over 50 miles away. 

The Waikiki location had plenty of seating (no lines) the last time I visited (Sept 2014) but I normally visit during weekday happy hour (2pm to 5:30pm).
http://www.yardhouse.com/happy-hour/hi/honolulu-restaurant/8316


----------



## Duanerice (Jan 5, 2016)

Personally I prefer not to stay in either HGVC location.  The one on the Big Island is way out in the middle of nowhere and the one on Waikiki is in the middle of everything.  (Disclaimer: we relax on vacation but don't go and just sit around on the beach)

When we go to the BI Island we rent a condo on the South side of Kona as it is closer to the things we like to do and and when on Oahu we went a condo/duplex on the North Shore.  

We've stayed on Waikiki a few times and it is fun for a couple of days but I wouldn't want my whole vacation there.   

Love both places and would go back to both but wouldn't stay at either HGVC.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 6, 2016)

Stayed at HHV once, too crowded, busy, noisy and not the atmosphere I was looking for.  We followed that up with the Big Island at King's Land and Bay Club for a week each and absolutely loved it. The resorts, rooms, balconies, amenities, pools and nearby beaches were all superior.

To each their own I guess, but I would not return to Oahu to stay at a HGVC timeshare, but I would go to stay at Ko Olina or the North Shore and be an extra in Hawaii 5-0 if asked.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 24, 2016)

*Just adding to your list, since I live there. *



Ralph Sir Edward said:


> What can you do on the BI that you can't on Oahu?
> 
> See the big telescopes.
> 
> ...



*Drive from the beach to 14k elevation, to the top of Mauna Kea, while still wearing your swimming clothes, to be higher then all of the clouds, the closest to heaven and find peace and tranquility like you've experienced before. And yes... It does snow there at times. 

*Drive to Ka Lae in Kau, which is the southern most point of the Big Idland, State of Hawaii and all of the 50 US states. And once there, observe the eerie currents of the ocean that direct the waters, allowing a still and most times, motionless calm between them.

*Visit Waipio valley the largest windward valley on the windward side of the island. After all, it's been filmed in many movies so you know it's worth seeing. 

*Hike into a volcano crater, Kilauea Iki and listen and see some of our indigenous birds of our island, soon to be extinct. 

*Swim with Manta rays in Keauhou.

* Visit Pahoa town, the town that was almost taken by Pele (Our Fire Goddess, Deity), "lava" in 2014/2015. No exaggeration here... The governor declared an emergency proclamation, because Pele, "the lava flow", if continued on its track would have separated the town from the rest of the island, causing what was about to be, the island within an island. Fortunately, the lava stopped. But only after it took 1 home, created some amazing landscaping to the transfer station, it took a gravesite, and stopped a few hundred feet from a home and the main road leading into the town. The Ariel view of the flow shows the destruction and miracle of this little town. And.... The hardened lava "pahoehoe" that you would see is literally less then 2 years old. Talk about a brand new new land. 

*If on the Big Island, you canexperience the tourist trap called Waikoloa, head up to Kohala mountains and see the island of Maui on a clear day, with the most beautiful breeze and lush acres of farmland, head down to Waimea and be amazed with how the land is divided by a dry desert like environment on one side then lush greenery on the other side. Waimea is our Paniolo "Cowboy"  country town where the air is nippy, chilly and very country inspired, then drive along the Hamakua coast and experience the 3 horseshoes that lead to Akaka Falls then into Hilo. Once in Hilo, visit the Tsunami visitor center and see/listen to the stories of the 1946 April fools day Tsunami that devastated that very town. From Hilo you could drive through the Panaewa rain forest to Pahoa, then down to Kalapana and see how that little town has grown since it was taken from Pele in 1990. From Kalapana head out of Pahoa, up to Volcano and experience the coldest temperatures on the island, not including Mauna Kea, and beautiful forests that surround our active volcano. After leaving Volcano head down to Ka'u to see Punalu'u (The black sand beach) then to Papakolea (The green sand beach) prepare to walk a few miles to get there, then drive to Captain Cook and visit Pu'uhonua (The City of refuge), then head into Kailua Kona then Back to Waikoloa if you're staying there. 

** I highly suggest that you never ever take any lava rocks from the island back home with you. But you can do your own research. 

* A lot to see and experience. And if you're gifted with a 6th sense... intuitive, a medium, psychic etc... or have any other spiritual gifts, you're in for a much deeper and richer experience.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2016)

At Kohala Suites right now and loving it.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 25, 2016)

*Welcome to my home.*



Luanne said:


> At Kohala Suites right now and loving it.



Aloha Ahiahi! (Good evening)


----------



## zerocylinders (Apr 25, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> It's nice to hear that there is good SCUBA diving on the Big Island, I wasn't expecting much. Other than the nite Manta Ray SCUBA dive, what do you recommend? Any good shark dives?



SCUBA diving off the the Kona coast is world class, though definitely not as well developed in terms of tourism as Cozumel or Grand Cayman.  The water clarity is almost always 75-100+ foot visibility due to the fact that the island is young volcanic rock (no soil to spoil visibility), and the Kona side is a desert (no rainfall to create runoff).  Aside the from Manta Dive which is really phenomenal, the boat diving up and down the Kona coast is all good.  Lava tunnels and swim throughs are just about everywhere.  I had the good fortune to come face to face with a huge great hammerhead on my second Kona dive in 60 feet of water off a lava wall, and saw a good size octopus on the same dive.  Lots of turtles (not as many as Oahu though).  Tiger sharks are somewhat common too, though I haven't seen one yet.  I prefer some of the north side sites (Horseshoe reef!) but they are all excellent.  Unfortunately all require a boat AFAIK.    

Back to the topic at hand though, I think it can be summed up pretty easily... Go to Oahu if you want a well-developed beach resort experience with the amenities of a big city with no driving required, and/or want to go for the military history.  Go to Oahu if you prefer cruise ship style vacations.  Go to the BI, however, if you want your vacation to be an outdoors experience of a lifetime, like adventure travel and eco-tourism, like to explore off the beaten path places, and are willing to drive yourself.  The BI is not for everyone, and those looking for a simple lay out on the beach and shop for souvenirs vacation will be disappointed with the BI.

One other comment is that I would recommend folks considering a BI vacation to not spend a lot of time (at least on the first trip) in the city of Kona, or in Waikoloa itself, except for dining.  Kona is not much more than a tourist city, akin to a lot of cruise ship ports in the Caribbean; and Waikoloa is a Hilton/Marriott created "resort" that gets old pretty quickly though it has a few charms (the recreated fish ponds and the snorkeling lagoon at the Marriott are great for kids).  As others have mentioned in more detail, the spirit of BI is found elsewhere (under the sea, active volcanoes, hiking the waterfalls, one of a kind beaches like the Green Sand beach that require hiking, small towns and artisan shops, an entire mountainside filled with independent coffee roasters and growers, the rainforest with more waterfalls than you can fit in a guidebook, crater drive, etc.).


----------



## RichardL (Apr 25, 2016)

So many vacationers, including timeshare owners always return to the same
island.  Sort of like Salmon or Whales.  Ha Ha

Do to the length of time and cost of airfare, Hawaii is usually a 2 week vacation
and usually I try for two islands or different sides of the same island.

I don't mind if some people only like vanilla, I like all the islands and try to rotate my visits between them.

Waikoloa is the number one timeshare location if you trade.  Once there you are free to do some many activities at different locations.  Compare a day at the Mona Kea, to Waikiki quite different so I prefer to do both.

I do know the number one attraction worldwide of Waikiki, and that is by far
Hawaii 5-0.  So I am thankful that so many people focus on Waikiki and
I experience a lot less traffic elsewhere.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 25, 2016)

HappyGoLucky said:


> *Drive from the beach to 14k elevation, to the top of Mauna Kea, while still wearing your swimming clothes, to be higher then all of the clouds, the closest to heaven and find peace and tranquility like you've experienced before. And yes... It does snow there at times.
> 
> *Drive to Ka Lae in Kau, which is the southern most point of the Big Idland, State of Hawaii and all of the 50 US states. And once there, observe the eerie currents of the ocean that direct the waters, allowing a still and most times, motionless calm between them.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your kind words. There are things to see and do that we both haven't mentioned. mahalo.


----------



## judgerey (Apr 26, 2016)

At Kings Land right now, and loving it too.  Aloha!


----------



## brp (Apr 26, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> If your ever in Las Vegas, we have the Yard House in 3 locations.  Big selection of beer. Very popular place with long waiting lines.



We were there about a month ago, staying close to the Linq. We loved the Yard House there...

Onto the main topic:

We just got back from New Orleans yesterday. Now, why would one go to New Orleans if they could go to New York? Well, we were in New York a couple of weeks before that. Now, we could have gone to New Orleans that weekend as well. But we didn't. We went to New York.

To me, it's reasonable to ask questions like "what kinds of things can I do at XYZ." It's much more questionable (IMO) to ask "If I could go to ABC, why would I go to XYZ?"

I say, go to both at different times, and you'll have very different, possibly equally fun, experiences.

For us, we love Kona, and Waikoloa, because there is not that much to do in the immediate area. With trips to New York and to New Orleans for Jazz Fest, a trip to somewhere with not as much happening can be great.

Now, as someone above said, we did go to Kona Brewing Company twice on a 3-night trip...but that's essential 

Cheers.


----------



## presley (Apr 27, 2016)

HappyGoLucky said:


> *Drive to Ka Lae in Kau, which is the southern most point of the Big Idland, State of Hawaii and all of the 50 US states.



This is always a brain buster for me. I've been there and I saw the sign that says it is the most southern part of the U.S.. Key West also has a sign that says it is the most southern part of the U.S. Does anyone know which one actually is?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 27, 2016)

presley said:


> This is always a brain buster for me. I've been there and I saw the sign that says it is the most southern part of the U.S.. Key West also has a sign that says it is the most southern part of the U.S. Does anyone know which one actually is?



If i recall correctly the sign in Key West adds a disclaimer of southern most part of the "continental U.S".....  .


----------



## presley (Apr 27, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> If i recall correctly the sign in Key West adds a disclaimer of southern most part of the "continental U.S".....  .


Aha! My mind is no longer blown. I also just found this:
"Update - April 2007: Jacob further clarifies that Key West can only claim to be the southernmost point in the continental US. The big island of Hawaii is farther south. - See more at: http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/11310#sthash.tOENWYmI.dpuf"


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 27, 2016)

presley said:


> This is always a brain buster for me. I've been there and I saw the sign that says it is the most southern part of the U.S.. Key West also has a sign that says it is the most southern part of the U.S. Does anyone know which one actually is?



Did you know Reno, NV is farther West than San Diego?


----------



## Emi (Apr 27, 2016)

More stuff to do....

Zipline over waterfalls

Night snorkel with manta rays

Awesome sunset view from Costco parking lot  And it's free


----------



## presley (Apr 27, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> Did you know Reno, NV is farther West than San Diego?



Oh, hell no! Are you serious?


----------



## pspercy (Apr 27, 2016)

Having just returned from Oahu the Big Island sounds great. Traffic on Oahu is becoming a big discouragement to visiting it.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 28, 2016)

We LOVE the Big Island and strongly recommend visiting. The stretch from Kailua-Kona down to Captain Cook offers some amazing diving, beaches, coffee and chocolate plantations, and the Big Island's best (and most affordable) dining. Hilo-side is beautiful with waterfalls, orchids, and old-town Hilo itself. And Volcano is a two day destination all by itself with incredible landscapes and the magic of lava flowing on a dark night.

The problem with HGVC is that it is in Waikoloa which is too far from any of that and is really only good for the beach, golf, Waimea/Parker Ranch (if you are into horseback riding), and the charming Hawi. So much as I would like to be able to stay HGVC we usually get two nights in Hilo, a night in Volcano, and the rest of the week somewhere along the southern Kona coast. Obviously, your mileage may vary.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 28, 2016)

ljmiii said:


> We LOVE the Big Island and strongly recommend visiting. The stretch from Kailua-Kona down to Captain Cook offers some amazing diving...



I can remember snorkeling at Captain Cook and being able to see scuba divers way down below.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 28, 2016)

We stayed at Kingsland and it is a beautiful room, though kind of deserted and isolated. Going over to the hotel pools is more fun. We like the BI but the main natural attractions are not close to Kailua-Kona, they are over on Hilo side. So that's a drawback.

In contrast, HHV is in the thick of things and Oahu is smaller than the BI so it's easy to get even to the north shore for the day.

We prefer Oahu by far. Of course my family is from there so that's another reason we go.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 30, 2016)

Someone shared this funny article with me about the Big a Island. And it's all true.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/julie-ziemelis/why-the-big-island-is-a-t_b_3986367.html


----------

